# Sustanon 350 and Deca 300 dosage help



## StephanoFigs (May 22, 2009)

I just got ahold of Sustanon 350 and Deca 300. Just purchased the needles.. I am ready to go. Just wondering what would be a good dosage per week, and how many mls of each. Sus one day, deca another... Both together .. 

A friend of mine was telling me to take Deca on like mondays, and Sus on Wednesdays... 

If anyone could help me out! thanks, looking to start it this starting week. Monday.

Thanks


----------



## RoosterTX (May 22, 2009)

StephanoFigs said:


> I just got ahold of Sustanon 350 and Deca 300. Just purchased the needles.. I am ready to go. Just wondering what would be a good dosage per week, and how many mls of each. Sus one day, deca another... Both together ..
> 
> A friend of mine was telling me to take Deca on like mondays, and Sus on Wednesdays...
> 
> ...



Fuck. 

Do yourself a favor and *do not inject*. I've never heard of sus 350, but if you don't know the doses yet don't inject. Do you have a pct or hcg on hand for the cycle???


----------



## StephanoFigs (May 22, 2009)

its Sustanon 350 by Optimus Pharmaceutials
and the deca 300 is from Stallion Laboratorios


----------



## RoosterTX (May 22, 2009)

StephanoFigs said:


> its Sustanon 350 by Optimus Pharmaceutials
> and the deca 300 is from Stallion Laboratorios



What's your PCT plan?

What are your stats: age/weight/height/yrs training/ body fat/ diet?

Do you have HCG?


----------



## StephanoFigs (May 22, 2009)

26yo, 155lbs, 5'8'', training off and on since highschool, off and on doesnt mean, like two years off one on.. like maybe here and there i might take a couple weeks, maybe a month or two, bf = somewhere around 6.8 % give or take, diet right now = about 3,600 cals a day


----------



## StephanoFigs (May 22, 2009)

my pct is novedex- xt


----------



## raza abbas (May 22, 2009)

stephan r u a first time user of AAS?
if yes, then sust is not good for u my frend.

First try to run only 1 test with Deca cuz sust contain 4 AAS and its not gud for first time user.


----------



## StephanoFigs (May 22, 2009)

Yes this is my first cycle, i have experimented with some test boosters, but nothing this involved.. 

Just the deca? Will you only see the results with the one?  

So if just the one Deca, what would be dosage desirable? 

But thanks for the info


----------



## RoosterTX (May 22, 2009)

StephanoFigs said:


> Yes this is my first cycle, i have experimented with some test boosters, but nothing this involved..
> 
> Just the deca? Will you only see the results with the one?
> 
> ...



Ok, here's the poop Scarlett Brohanson:

1. You never should take Deca by itself. Unless its for treating anemia or some other shit as RX by a physician.

2. If you didn't already know the former, and don't know what does or injection intervals to run at *YOU ARE NOT READY TO TAKE AAS*. 

3. You need to do a lot more research. I would suggest starting by searching the forum for sustanon threads. 

4. I'm no veteran. But I know enough to tell you that you will probably hear that at 155 you could stand to continue to train natural and should focus on your diet and training.

5. Let me just reiterate that if you decide to inject Deca only, and your PCT is an undisclosed amount of Nolva, you will regret it. 

6. Read about HCG. 

So that's it. Hope you will take these points into consideration.


----------



## raza abbas (May 23, 2009)

Ok dear, so u should not use sust…sorry Bro.

Rooster TX gave u very good points, I am totaly agree with him, first u should educate ur self and know ur own body.

AAS is not the solution of every thing, first u should focus on your diet and training.

Ok the answer of ur Ques, 
only deca will not gona work alone u should run sum kind of testosterone like cipionate or ehantrhate.

AAS work when ur natural diet is good their r many things u have to know when u r play with steroids ur workout change ur sets and reps change u have to give 100% in the gym when ur on steroids and most important thing while ur cycling if ur Diet is nil in the end u will get nothing U waist ur money time and energy. 

Bro educate ur self and then use steroids…

One more very important issue,  if ur not 22 or 23 years old then steroids is not for u… trust me its will going to harm you cuz till 23 human body is getting mature. for example  if a boy who is 18 or 19 years old and his height is gona grow or any other organ in his body and in that age he use steroid, so steroid stop every thing in his body to grow and his body get mature in immature age…. U got my Drift.  

BE SAFE.


----------



## fatsaucemcghee (May 23, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Ok, here's the poop Scarlett Brohanson:
> 
> 1. You never should take Deca by itself. Unless its for treating anemia or some other shit as RX by a physician.
> 
> ...



You know EXACTLY what the BRO-NESS is, Rooster.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 23, 2009)

fatsaucemcghee said:


> You know EXACTLY what the BRO-NESS is, Rooster.



GREAT THANKS FATTY. NOW GO FIGURE OUT YOUR MACROS AND [POST EM UP IN THE DIET SECTION.


----------



## StephanoFigs (May 25, 2009)

I mean thanks for all the insite, but this is why i am on the forum, for advice, and help with doing it right.. not just half assing, and wasting it. 

My training is fine, i like to say that i am very educated with my weight training.  my eating i can probably get in another 1,000 calories a day, but i am working on that. I mean wtf, do you want me to write my routine..


----------



## Shadowcam (May 25, 2009)

You are 155 lbs you have no business using steroids. You started a thread not long ago. 

You stated you cant eat enough food as you live in Manhattan.

You NEED to learn how to gain weight with training and diet NOT steroids.

You will achieve nothing! You may gain a few pounds then as soon as you end your cycle you will deflate back to your 155 lbs physique.

But you have been told this before havent you.


----------



## RoosterTX (May 25, 2009)

real weak stop wasting everyone's time


----------



## StephanoFigs (May 29, 2009)

Ok I have been researching this cycle, if its not for me now, i have a friend thats taking Trembolona. Hes about 160 and gained about 15-20 lbs of hard muscle. He raves about it, and that is all he is taking.. He said it would be perfect fore me.

Whats your opinions on Trembolona, and i heard you can make it yourself, which will cut the price in half, any ideas?


----------



## Shadowcam (May 30, 2009)

StephanoFigs said:


> Ok I have been researching this cycle, if its not for me now, i have a friend thats taking Trembolona. Hes about 160 and gained about 15-20 lbs of hard muscle. He raves about it, and that is all he is taking.. He said it would be perfect fore me.
> 
> *Whats your opinions on Trembolona, and i heard you can make it yourself, which will cut the price in half, any ideas?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 1, 2009)

patrikeurope said:


> 2 ml each is great cycle



Please DON'T listen to this fool.

That's some sound advice!! 700mg of test and 600mg of deca ew for a 155lb first time user.  Encore!  Are you really trying to hurt this guy??

You are fuckn crazy, stop giving stupid advice...some dumb ass might just end up listening to a bigger dumb ass...YOU!.  You are better off copy and pasting other people's posts like you have been doing, and I will continue to call you out every time you plagiarize other people's work.  

Like I said earlier, I'd ban your silly ass if I saw this shit on my board.

/V


----------



## Jacque (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey guys , im 17 years old and if been on testo viron, dianabols ... I am about to put in another order any sugjestions...? I weigh 70kg , im 17, my height is 1.82


----------



## bigrene (Feb 13, 2012)

600 test 300 deca should blow up a first timer pretty well, also this is as high as you should go will be plenty or even 400 and 200 would yield good results for you.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

Jacque said:


> Hey guys , im 17 years old and if been on testo viron, dianabols ... I am about to put in another order any sugjestions...? I weigh 70kg , im 17, my height is 1.82


Minors should not use steroids.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg


----------



## bigrene (Feb 13, 2012)

^^^^^^^Missed the 17 part just read the title.


----------

